
Migrating from OS.PATH to PATHLIB Module in Python - amitness
https://amitness.com/2019/12/migrating-to-pathlib/
======
RMPR
Didn't know about the division operator, when I used the pathlib module to
resolve the correct paths, I almost always ended up Frankensteining with
os.path.join, thanks for making this.

~~~
amitness
I'm glad it was helpful to you.

